# Looking for D&D players in Dublin, Ireland area



## Usurp

I want to begin with D&D, I have played other RPGs in the past but never this one. Anybody in Ireland who is also a beginner or doesn't mind one please contact me


----------



## Fir Bolg

Hey Usurp, I have sent you e-mail's through the WOTC board's, so here's hoping you get this one. If you are still interested in a game let me know.


----------

